# And the plot thickens...tonight we come home to.....



## fredericton (Dec 29, 2008)

.....diarrhea!!!!!! All over our bedroom floor! He got out of his crate and it was everywhere! This one, I think I have to take the blame. I think I spoiled him a little too much since he was new to us.....too much yummy wet food and treats I guess. But I couldn't get him to eat any dry food when he first came here, even the stuff he had been eating at his previous home!!!!

And to answer one of the other questions re: the housebreaking, no we don't have any other pets.

sigh..............


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yikes..I'm sorry. Hope more then just the plot begins to thicken..:wink:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tritia - you stole my joke!

Gryff did a nasty runny poop in my dining room the other day. I read DH the riot act - stop feeding him peanut butter, taco sauce, spaghetti, etc.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy, I yelled at DH because he fed tortellini's to Shelby and that night I found them uke: in different corners of the house. :frusty: She has a sensitive stomach and most of the time turns down people food. I don't know why she wanted tortellini.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yuk! I shouldn't say it but...we really haven't had to deal with that yet. We don't give any people food, except the stray bit he finds on the floor, and if he doesn't eat his dry kibble then I hold off on treats so he'll be hungry at the next meal. Sometimes he skips meals now.

I do remember at the beginning being worried because he wouldn't eat so we tried everything, even feeding him from our hands. Maybe try a different bowl or even a small, flat plate to put the food on. Scooter won't eat out of a bowl, strange doggie, but he eats off a plate.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh I feel for you...what an awful greeting to come home to. I learned in the past with my other dogs to not give table food, howerverk, I had to laugh at Tritia's (sorry) response but I do hope for the same thing!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I feel for you, too. Marble used to have constant diarrhea all over the place. He'll even get it if he eats too much plain boiled chicken. I finally took him to the vet and got him placed on hypoallergenic food. Giving him treats was so fun, but I couldn't handle the cleanup anymore. Good luck. I hope it gets better, and I hope you get the stains out. 
Gina


----------



## fredericton (Dec 29, 2008)

Things seem to be better today. I came at lunchtime to be sure -- I felt sooo bad for him. Thank you all so much for your support. This is a really great group!!! I am so thankful I found you all!!! :biggrin1:


----------

